# 4 Man limit of Mingo's&Scamps,AJ's,Blackfin,Gag,Dolphin,Blacksnapper +++



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We met at the house in hopes to get offshore for a few gags. The water is still dirty due south of Pensacola. Today we ran out about 45 miles just to see for ourselves what the water and temp was. A quick stop at the edge for a limit of mingo's and out a little further for a limit of scamp. The gags were just not not willing to come home for us today for dinner; except for one. We ran to the west for a few AJ's and amacos. A lone blackfin just had to get into the action and the bobos just made a mess of things. We ran upon a log that was full of chicken dolphin and decided to just take three home. The barracuda just had to eat a few of the AJ's. We did see two wahoo swim right next to the boat but would not eat anything.The mingo in the center of the picture weigh 5.25# andone of the blacksnapper weigh just over 12#.Sorry for the short report but it's late. Here is a few pictures. Gene


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

pardon my french but damn fine job!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

do you guys ever not limit out!!!!???:bowdown great job!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

was there any size to the wahoo? and if you dont mind how far out were you when you saw them.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Short and sweet. Nice report there Gene. Looks like you guys had plenty of fun today. Another job well done.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

good on ya Gene, Mark and I saw your truck at Sherman when we put in. Good catch!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet, great job as always!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

great day, congrats.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang, another fine mess ! good job Tim & crew 

Keith


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw the weather. Saw your truck andtrailer this morning on the way to work,and pretty much :reallycrying the rest of the day!!! Knew you guy's would rock!!! :clap

Any Saragassum? After our ride together, the saragassumseemed to disappear. Just wondering if any was coming back.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

fine work fellas!



Hall


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Gene, Tim must have been up late cleaning them things. Since you just made me hungry I'm gonna have to go diving this afternoon and shot some Grouper and fry up some Grouper nuggets.:bowdown:hungry


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE do it again.

Man that is great fishing. That Mingo is a rodeo winner for sure. Damn big one that is!! Thanks for all of the reports.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Great catch guys! I've been waiting for the report. Who caught the gag? Glad you were able to find a few pelagics!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *specslayer (4/23/2009)*was there any size to the wahoo? and if you dont mind how far out were you when you saw them.








> *recess (4/23/2009)* Today we ran out about 45 miles just to see for ourselves what the water and temp was. We ran to the west for a few AJ's and amacos.






no less than 45 miles.....


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap you the man


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *specslayer (4/23/2009)*was there any size to the wahoo? and if you dont mind how far out were you when you saw them.


 The wahoo were about 45 lbs each and the water depth was 290 feet.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll have it going on for sure. :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice job :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

That'll make the grease pop for a while! Nice Work!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Beautiful box of fish!! You guys have pretty much mastered the Scamp fishing. We tried hard for them yesterday and only managed one.:banghead Time to look for some new spots I guess.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You would have to pry me off that scamp hole...:hungry That's plenty of fine eating there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Real nice catch there, you guys make it look so easy. Always appreciate the reports.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Any Saragassum? After our ride together, the saragassumseemed to disappear. Just wondering if any was coming back.[/quote] Scott the live Saragassum was no were to be found. What grass was on top was dead of life. But the water did clear up to a 4.5 [email protected] 45 miles. With the south trade winds and if we do not received much more run off the marlin hanging [email protected] 100 miles should be willing to pay us a visit closer. See you at the cove. Gene


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Scamp are everywhere all over live bottom and the yellow gravel ,just target the small relief around the big rocks with smaller baits but scamp are very good bait stealers and most have very light bites also very small butterflys and lucanas jigs are "dinomite" just work at it and don't give up so easy they will come it took us a little while to dial them in. We try to anchor at the front of the rock {weather permitting} fish it for a while till the scamp stop then drop back 75 feet and do it all again , once you get off the rock or live bottom pull anchor and on to the next spot.

TIM


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

dang I hope you guys dont catch all the grouper before I can get out in my 20 footer.when I grow up I want to be just like you guys.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are a few pictures from the trip Thursday. Sorry I did not get a chance to post them sooner but it was a late night Thursday cleaning fish and a long, long day at work today. Our last stop of the day we had a blast playing catch and release with the endangered ARS.I finally decided to slow down and take a few pics at the last stop. 










Now keep in mind that Tim is a really big boy, the picture just does not do the fish justice.










I love catching black snapper one of my favorites.










The elusive Gag took all day but we finally made it happen.










Tim with another endangered ARS. Those things are really thick out there right now.

Rob


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

That there is a good haul Gene!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Lickety-Split (4/25/2009)*That there is a good haul Gene!


 Thanks Brandon. you all had a good haul also . Would have loved to catch a few snowy's maube next time.Gene


----------

